# How to Keep Cats Out of the Vegetable Garden



## Jeri_Walker (Apr 12, 2011)

I used red pepper flakes and it worked just fine. I'm hoping it will keep the birds out of my flower pots on the porch, as well. They have been picking in the poor chrysanthemum as it's trying to come back from last year. The other one is getting big, and this one is being bullied.


----------



## Nick_Evans (May 9, 2011)

Similar to your bird netting suggestion, I put chicken wire over or around my seedlings until they start filling out a bit. It seems to work well. Once there is a lot of foliage, the cats aren't interested anymore.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Nick - great suggestion! Do you use the chicken wire draped across a bunch of seedlings at once, or so you cover individual seedlings? Thanks!


----------



## Nick_Evans (May 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, I didn't come up with the idea until after the cats had destroyed quite a few of my young radishes, turnips, beets, and carrots! I'm doing the "square foot" thing, so I already have a frame over my garden, dividing it into 1'x1' squares. The frame itself discouraged that cats but (like your plastic forks suggestion) just wasn't enough to keep them out entirely. I generally cut the wire into 1 or 2 square foot pieces and drape it over the frame. I leave it over the squares until the veggies are about 4-6 inches tall; by then they usually have enough of the ground covered in leaves that the cats don't see enough room to use it for a litter box. I let the asparagus poke through the wire and leave it on until just before the spears start to branch out. I can post pictures later.


----------



## Amy1 (May 15, 2011)

The citrus peels did the trick for me. My indoor cats HATE the smell of citrus, and this was the cheapest organic option, so it was worth a shot. I eat an orange daily, and then rip up the peels and spread them in among the mulch. Since I've added those and removed all the prior ground graffiti, I haven't had a problem with cats using my mulch as litter. I just wish all cat owners would keep them inside. Not only safer for the cat, saner for the neighbors. The green onions I planted didn't stop the cats; they even dug a few of them up.


----------



## Theresa_Torres (May 16, 2011)

Hi, Tee! I'm glad I found your post. These are helpful tips. My cats and their kittens have been using my vegetable garden as their very own litter box. I admit I'm guilty of feeding them near it. So I'll have to lure them away. I like the plastic fork idea. Good thing I haven't thrown all my plastic forks in the trash. I'm also gonna try surrounding my vegetable garden with citrus or lemon peels and I'll be planting garlic next. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coral_Mackenzie (May 28, 2011)

Hi --- I just wanted to say I stumbled upon your website and I really like it! Thank you for the easy to read, quick how-to guides!


----------



## Craig Lee (Jun 23, 2014)

Birds sand bathing in garden and tearing up my seedlings. What me do?


----------



## rebecca3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Tried the red pepper flakes but did not deter the cat from using my pepper plants for a litter box


----------



## Denise3 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have always sprinkled garlic powder on my mulch an always had good luck keeping the cats out.


----------



## Jack_Rooney (Jan 14, 2015)

Like your ideas i installed pvc pipes to deep water the tomatoes. I will use the moisture meter to make sure i dont get carried away. I like using composted manure tea as a fertilizer.


----------

